# The Association Between Thyroid Carcinoma and Hashimoto's Thyroiditis: The Ultrasonog



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The Association Between Thyroid Carcinoma and Hashimoto's Thyroiditis: The Ultrasonographic and Histopathologic Characteristics of Malignant Nodules.

Wait until you read the results!! Whoa!

Abstact is here..........

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0118


----------

